# Birthday present for girlfriend ideas?



## AbsoluteClassic (Feb 16, 2019)

Hello! My girlfriend is very much into classical music, she plays the viola and her favorite piece is Scheherazade by ‎Rimsky-Korsakov. I'd like to get her a birthday present that's classical music-related (preferably that piece) but as I don't know much about it myself I don't know the first place to start. 

I thought this might be a good place to get some inspiration, if anyone would like to share gifts that they may have bought for others, or received themselves. I'm looking for something that she will love & will mean a lot to her, like Scheherazade does. I'm looking to spend ~£20.

Thank you


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The best performance on record is the one by Beecham. The recording is somewhat elderly sop get the one remastered by EMI

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rimsky-Kor...qid=1550337289&sr=8-3&keywords=rimsky+beecham


----------



## AbsoluteClassic (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank you I will check it out!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Get her a copy of the score for Scheherazade.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

If her favourite is Scheherazade, she'll surely already have at least one recording of it?
She might like Vaughan Williams - Suite for Viola and orchestra, lovely but not very well-known.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Campi-Viol...8-2&keywords=vaughan+williams+suite+for+viola

Also Berlioz - Harold in Italy

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Berlioz-Ha...id=1550342997&sr=8-2&keywords=Harold+in+italy

Or simply get her a gift token and she can choose.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

:tiphat:

.....................................


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Becca said:


> Get her a copy of the score for Scheherazade.


This is the greatest idea! I also agree with DavidA on the recording recommend but personally would prefer Becca's idea if not both.


----------



## AbsoluteClassic (Feb 16, 2019)

Thank you for the replies everyone, you've really helped me understand what she might like  I will look into getting the score and/or a recording of it


----------

